# Honecker 5001 - The Other Bunkers - Germany - 2011



## Derelict-UK (Aug 12, 2011)

Located on a hill top, close to a village but surrounded by woodland lies what seems to be an abandoned holiday camp.

Small cabins on the outskirts have scattered memories of their past life, photos of enjoying a night in the bar, stickers in the wardrobes and furniture in a squat formation.

One 3 floored building had the markings of a hotel, another of a shop and another of a cafe.

It is an eery place, I had told my friend of what laid beneath, he had to be convinced as what we were seeing above didn't help my stories. It just looked like an old and rather randomly placed 'Butlins'.

1.






2.





3.





4.





5.





6.





7.





8.





9.





10.






As a rain cloud past over us and a grunt of thunder rumbled in the background, we noticed a figure, A well dressed man with a Gucci bag and pointy leather shoes! He was a man interested in the old East German history. We questioned him on the famous bunker and he confirmed my original feelings that the main bunker had been sealed in 2008, but he did say there was a basement...

According to the well dressed man, this building was used by the East German Government

11.





It had it's own hardened vehicle parking too,

12.





Inside you saw a part of the past, this is no holiday building!

13.





14.





Down the stairs, my friends eyes light up, are the stories true?

15.





Unfortunately this is the only access door into the 5001 Bunker built for Erich Honecker and other Stasi officials. The other entrance was sealed in 2008 with concrete. The door handles had been locked into position and cut off, there was no way in! It was teasing us.

Not defeated we looked elsewhere as we had previously seen an air raid shaft at another section of the site. We figured if one building had a basement then maybe the others would too?

16. Is that an open blast door?





17.





18.





19.





20.





21.





22.





23.





24.





25.






Continued in the next post.


----------



## Derelict-UK (Aug 12, 2011)

With the 1st bunker behind us we wanted more and went in search of basements in each high rise building, hopefully a better condition one?

Then we saw the dominant white building, a higher building than the others and also a different shape. This is what we found...

26.





27.





28.





A hardened storage cupboard!! Quite frankly, whoever previously owned it after the military, used it to store anything and everything, but between the clutter you could still find some original features...

29.





30.





31.





32.





33.





34.





35.







*D-UK*


----------



## urbanisle (Aug 12, 2011)

Great pictures


----------



## Blakethwaite (Aug 12, 2011)

Dunno when it was finally sealed but the main bunker was certainly open late in 2008.


----------



## Winch It In (Aug 13, 2011)

Fabulous set of pic's, nice one fella.


----------



## nelly (Aug 13, 2011)

Very very good, quality


----------



## chris (Aug 13, 2011)

Great report - good to see there's still a lot to be seen there 

Do you reckon these other shelters were for the less privileged who wouldn't be let into 5001?


----------



## night crawler (Aug 13, 2011)

Good bit of exploring there my man though did you get in the main bunker or was that just a basement.


----------



## Derelict-UK (Aug 13, 2011)

night crawler said:


> Good bit of exploring there my man though did you get in the main bunker or was that just a basement.



These were definitely hardened bunkers, not your average basements, they weren't however the main bunker which is now totally sealed.

to the other question, it does seem like they were for the non-important officials of the site, going by pictures of others on the net of the main bunker, they are nowhere near as advanced or deep, but would have still survived the fallout with the air purification systems. It would have just been more intimate lol.


----------



## Foxylady (Aug 13, 2011)

Fantastic find...really interesting site and history. Good stuff.


----------



## Em_Ux (Aug 13, 2011)

Really enjoyed your report. 

Thanks for posting


----------



## Grumpy (Aug 13, 2011)

This was a great place to see when the bunker was open but still looks interesting today!


----------



## audi-adam (Aug 13, 2011)

really loving all the german stuff fella , well done


----------



## Derelict-UK (Aug 13, 2011)

audi-adam said:


> really loving all the german stuff fella , well done



Cheers, there is more, I am just leaving a bit of time between posting them.


----------



## godzilla73 (Aug 13, 2011)

Great stuff D-UK! I am a bit behind on your travels, but it all looks very interesting. I get the sense that there is a lot of this sort of stuff in the old DDR, mainly because no one has the money to clear it up. Good news for the rest of us!
GDZ


----------

